# sutable plants.....



## guppybreeder! (Sep 22, 2007)

what kind of plants are good to put with guppys? also what kind of plants are best for fry?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hornwort is easy and ideal for guppy fry. Its not necessarily the best with other plants because it floats and blocks the light, but if you want only one plant for fry hiding, hornwort is the one.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

guppygrass


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Naja grass, livebearers love it.


----------



## mesapod (Aug 18, 2007)

i want to get guppy grass but my lfs doesent get it in.

Java Fern is really good for guppy fry they can hide and there is sometimes infursia in it


----------



## Ice Prince (Jun 15, 2007)

java moss i heard is good for hiding fry


----------

